# Camera setup



## rentonhighlands (Aug 20, 2005)

I am taking a trip to Paris. I have a Nikon D50 with the box 18-55mm lens. How should I set my camera to take pictures? And what other lens would be suggested to use?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Are you going as a tourist or to take pictures? Too many people (me included) regret going somewhere and only "seeing the place through the view finder." If, OTOH, you've been to Paris dozens of times and you want to capture some special shots then the above doesn't apply.

In the first case: set the D50 on full auto, iso100, and only take the zoom. If you want add another zoom with longer reach. A light weight tripod would be useful to capture The City of Light. 

If you're there to take special pics, then you'll need to tell us what you have in mind.


----------



## rentonhighlands (Aug 20, 2005)

Yes I am going for the 1st time and a tourist to take pics. I forgot to add; how would I set the camera up so I can make HDR photos with my shots?
What do you mean by this sentence If, OTOH, you've been to Paris dozens of times and you want to capture some special shots then the above doesn't apply. What is OTOH?


----------



## rentonhighlands (Aug 20, 2005)

I will be traveling at the end of Jan so the days will be short and we will be out in the city allot when it is dark. I think I should use a lens rent one with a larger aperture so I can use a faster shutter speed with it is dark.. Am I correct?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

On The Other Hand...

Yes a fast lens would be useful. My typical walk-around lens is a 28MM F2.5 or a 50MM F1.4. (Those equate to about 50mm and 75mm in old 35mm terms as my camera has a 1.5 scaling factor.) Often I'll carry both as they're very small and fit easily in a coat pocket. Nikon makes very high quality lens in similar lengths & speeds.

Don't forget a soft cloth to clean the lens. For really bad smudges, a mixture of 40% alcohol and water works well and is readily available: goes by the generic name - Vodka.

For HDR you'll definitely want a tripod. Shoot in RAW. If the D50 has a autoHDR setting I'd use it (may be called bracketing). If OTOH :grin: it doesn't, I'd suggest using the aperture priority setting.

Make sure you practice with both the lens and HDR before you arrive. It's no fun missing a great shot while fumbling around learning to use the gear.

OTOH - most professional photographers use assistants to help them on location. I'm sure you could find some willing volunteers here. :wave:


----------

